# Almond milk unsweetened



## Gimli (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi I've started using almond milk in coffee but noticed its not helping my sugers at all.. 
7.4 after coffee today
No breakfast either as fasting a few hours. 
Last night was only salmon and asparagus motzeralla cheese slice two inches wide flat. 
Driving me insane. 
Anyone else know if almond milk can drive it up I was under impression it would not hurt only a few carbs


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2018)

Gimli said:


> Hi I've started using almond milk in coffee but noticed its not helping my sugers at all..
> 7.4 after coffee today
> No breakfast either as fasting a few hours.
> Last night was only salmon and asparagus motzeralla cheese slice two inches wide flat.
> ...


Is it the coffee rather than the milk? Caffeine makes my blood glucose rise, I tend to drink decaf these days.(Though I have heard people say on here that caffeine doesn't affect them, so it may be one of these individual things.)

Edit. Had a further thought, is it just morning when it happens? If so, it could just be that your liver is pumping out glucose in the early hours in preparation for the day ahead ( sometimes known as the Dawn Phenomenon, or 'Feet hit the floor' syndrome if it happens soon after you get up.)


----------



## grovesy (Jun 14, 2018)

Gimli said:


> Hi I've started using almond milk in coffee but noticed its not helping my sugers at all..
> 7.4 after coffee today
> No breakfast either as fasting a few hours.
> Last night was only salmon and asparagus motzeralla cheese slice two inches wide flat.
> ...


I watched a programme last night called Supershoppers, and they were saying many of these dairy substitutes, are mainly water but they are often sweeten to make them palatable.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2018)

grovesy said:


> I watched a programme last night called Supershoppers, and they were saying many of these dairy substitutes, are mainly water but they are often sweeten to make them palatable.


The almond milk I get is unsweetened, there is a version that contains sugar. I assume from the thread title that Gimli is using the unsweetened version.
( as an aside, I find it interesting that they sell 'original' and 'unsweetened' I'd have preferred it if the 'original' didn't contain sugar, and the sweetened version was labelled 'sweetened'!)


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't have problems with almond milk nor ordinary milk nor coffee but, as someone said, it is very individual.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi @Gimli & welcome to the forum.  How long have you been diagnosed?  It may just be that if you are recently diagnosed that your body still has to get used to things.  BG canremain quite high for a while before starting to come down.  Unsweetened almond milk should not have any effect on you BG, though caffeine does affect some.


----------



## khskel (Jun 14, 2018)

If it's just a splash of milk in your coffee it shouldn't make noticeable difference whatever you use. I have unsweetened almond milk on my granola and as an insulin junkie I don't have to allow for it. Some brands do contain a small amount of carbs but nothing worth bothering about.


----------



## Gimli (Jun 14, 2018)

Been diagnosed about five years I just worried it was having opposite effect  
Thank you


----------



## Gimli (Jun 14, 2018)

That's very interesting though all your comments yes it was in the morning my second cup


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jun 16, 2018)

Gimli said:


> Hi I've started using almond milk in coffee but noticed its not helping my sugers at all..
> 7.4 after coffee today
> No breakfast either as fasting a few hours.
> Last night was only salmon and asparagus motzeralla cheese slice two inches wide flat.
> ...


Hi there Gimli.
I'm so glad you posted this, because I also have spikes after using unsweetened nut milks or soya milk... Especially if using it in coffee. Maybe the combination of the milk and the caffeine???
Anyway, I'm generally OK with good old fashioned cow's milk. The only other milk I can tolerate is unsweetened coconut milk.... 
Delicious in a latte......


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 17, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Hi there Gimli.
> I'm so glad you posted this, because I also have spikes after using unsweetened nut milks or soya milk... Especially if using it in coffee. Maybe the combination of the milk and the caffeine???
> Anyway, I'm generally OK with good old fashioned cow's milk. The only other milk I can tolerate is unsweetened coconut milk....
> Delicious in a latte......


It could be that the fat in cow's milk slows down the affects of the caffeine?  Just a theory.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 17, 2018)

I drink literally litres of coffee each and every day. Whereas I used to drink it sugar loaded and white in any form, flat  white for example and caramel latte, I now only drink it black and unsweetened.
I have been told on numerous occasions that a drop of cows milk should make absolutely no difference as @khskel has previously stated but I have chosen to drink it black out of choice now. Cannot abide almond milk etc  in my coffee although again I drink a lot of Unsweetened Alpro Almond with zero effect on my levels.
It is very much an individual thing.


----------



## Gimli (Jun 17, 2018)

Very interesting


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jun 17, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> It could be that the fat in cow's milk slows down the affects of the caffeine?  Just a theory.


Yes, very possibly it's due to the fat content, as I get no noticeable rise if I use full fat cow's milk...... I also found when I was experimenting with porridge, that I got an even bigger BG rise after eating porridge made with almond milk than porridge made with semi skimmed cow's milk.... In the end I concluded that porridge wasn't a good breakfast for me anyway and I was better with full fat Greek yoghurt, nuts and berries or eggs and Burgen..... As we keep saying, everyone is different !!!


----------



## Brando77 (Jun 17, 2018)

I stewed my socks after wearing them all week and the water tasted better than unsweetened almond milk. I'm sticking to sockjuice.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 17, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> I stewed my socks after wearing them all week and the water tasted better than unsweetened almond milk. I'm sticking to sockjuice.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 17, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> I don't have problems with almond milk.


I do...it tastes like liquid cardboard, LOL. 

Good luck finding a milk that doesn’t spike you, Gimli.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 17, 2018)

I use 170ml almond milk every morning to make my porridge and doesn't seem to effect me x


----------



## Amigo (Jun 17, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> I stewed my socks after wearing them all week and the water tasted better than unsweetened almond milk. I'm sticking to sockjuice.



I’ve just thrown out the carton I bought. Just couldn’t stand it I’m afraid in any form!


----------



## Gimli (Jun 17, 2018)

He he socks yick


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 18, 2018)

I must be weird lol 
I drink plain black coffee every day, the stronger the better, but not after 3pm.  I cannot function without my coffee. About 1 litre of Alpro Unsweetened Almond which I love straight out of the fridge, ice cold. I buy it in bulk. Also currently I drink about one litre each day of ice cold STUR fruit cordials which are 0 carbs. I am going to try those ALDI cordials which are nearly 0 carbs.
I drink on average approx 3 litres of fluids most days of differing kinds.


----------



## AdeV (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm also a coffee junkie (I can easily blow my daily calorie budget on lattes alone), tried almond milk in coffee - pff. I needed about 1/2 the carton just to whiten it up, which made it cold & taste horrid. It wasn't so bad on cereal, but cereal does Bad Things to my blood sugar... so cow's milk it is. I may have to train myself to like black coffee...

Sock juice. Hmm. Interesting.... sweet or sour?


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 20, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> I stewed my socks after wearing them all week and the water tasted better than unsweetened almond milk. I'm sticking to sockjuice.


----------

